# rear entry bindings



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

Are these type of bindings heavy (flow)? Also can you slide your boot in the binding when getting off the lift?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Late model Flows aren't any heavier than standard bindings. You can get your back foot in while on the move with a little practice.

When I used Flows I would skate off the lift as usual and once clear of other people put my foot in and pull the highback up.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

czoid74 said:


> Are these type of bindings heavy (flow)? Also can you slide your boot in the binding when getting off the lift?


depends on which flow model you are talking about. 
Fuse/Nx2 Series are close to same weight, not overtly light or anchors. if you are flexible and nimble enough i have see people slide and lock in while getting off lift. take a few runs to get it down pat.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't make a practice of it and our hill is often to crowded to try, but, I have kicked in on the lift and snapped the highback up and rode off. 
A few weird looks from the lifty, why, not sure.... not like its a law to not be strapped in and I was solo on the chair....



czoid74 said:


> Are these type of bindings heavy (flow)? Also can you slide your boot in the binding when getting off the lift?


not sure why everyone thinks Flows are so heavy. They only have a few extra parts and those are very small at that...


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

They just look big, so i thought they would be heavy, so do you like the convenience of the rear entry? Or should i just stick to regular style?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Pros:
- Quick to strap in
Cons:
- Can't strap in easily sitting on your ass on a steep slope, need to have toes in to the slope
- The highback falls down in lift queues annoyingly
- The highback gets snow in the clip so it can be hard to set in place
- Bulkier for storage purposes
- Highback tension can slacken over time (newer models may have resolved this?)

I learnt on Flows, just changed to traditional straps - never going back.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

rear entry for me is a necessity, unless someone puts a better easy entry on the market, that is as good as the flows


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Manicmouse said:


> Pros:
> - Quick to strap in
> Cons:
> - Can't strap in easily sitting on your ass on a steep slope, need to have toes in to the slope
> ...


I must dis-agree, 

on steeps just strap in like regular bindings again no big deal
never had my high backs fall down
never have had the clip pack with snow 
stores same as any binding fold down strap over the highback no big deal
Never had a steel cable stretch to become loos so it won't tighten, 

lots of fuss over nothing, but these seem to be a love/hate type relationship for a lot of riders. I'm biased I love mine, so there is my disclaimer 
Ive been on Flows for 4 of my 5 years as to the models prior to that I can't say. But most ppl aren't still riding or buying 5 yr old or older Flows....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm gonna give traditional bindings a go for my all around bindings. I have been using flow for 7-8 seasons and have loved them. I do us unions on my powder board... I have a pair of this years union factory bindings and I'll see how it goes for a couple weeks. If not I will give them away and grab some flow nx2-gt.....

Flows are light, as light as average traditional bindings. I have no issues on steeps strapping in heel or toe side....


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

slyder said:


> I must dis-agree,
> 
> on steeps just strap in like regular bindings again no big deal
> never had my high backs fall down
> ...


The last model I had were those silver Flow Teams with the magnesium base plate and carbon high back. Think that was maybe 2005 or so?! I used them for ages - so I definitely fitted on the "love" side of the spectrum but the small annoyances eventually got to me so I moved on.

Regarding strapping in the same way as with regular bindings, you cannot sit on your ass in the snow on steeps and have the back down, because the slope is there. So not sure how you think you can do that! Only way is to face the slope and this isn't always the most convenient. I find it limiting compared to regular straps.

The cables definitely didn't stretch, it was the tightener that gradually seemed to loosen - probably just an issue with the generation.

I have no agenda against Flows, just stating my experiences and if they work for you then great. I think the few seconds saved is not worth it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Manicmouse said:


> The last model I had were those silver Flow Teams with the magnesium base plate and carbon high back. Think that was maybe 2005 or so?! I used them for ages - so I definitely fitted on the "love" side of the spectrum but the small annoyances eventually got to me so I moved on.
> 
> Regarding strapping in the same way as with regular bindings, you cannot sit on your ass in the snow on steeps and have the back down, because the slope is there. So not sure how you think you can do that! Only way is to face the slope and this isn't always the most convenient. I find it limiting compared to regular straps.
> 
> ...



Yeah, you haven't tried flows I a while. You can strap in trad or rear entry these days..... If your happy though, stay happy!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Manicmouse said:


> Regarding strapping in the same way as with regular bindings, you cannot sit on your ass in the snow on steeps and have the back down, because the slope is there. So not sure how you think you can do that! Only way is to face the slope and this isn't always the most convenient. I find it limiting compared to regular straps.


Steeps: you just close the high back and clip it shut
Open the straps with the ratchets like regular bindings
place your foot in the binding then close straps and tighten ratchets. 
Same as any other binding. 

I know you said you liked them and used them for years. 
I was just pointing out the other side of your points you detailed. 

again love-hate with these. like you just sharing my input, albeit limited time of use compared to more veteran forum members


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Argo said:


> Yeah, you haven't tried flows I a while. You can strap in trad or rear entry these days..... If your happy though, stay happy!


Half the reason I changed was because I had no idea what traditional strap bindings were like anymore!

I just dislike my Union toe strap now *sob*


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Manicmouse said:


> I just dislike my Union toe strap now *sob*


Well you had ample warning...*cackle*


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Rear Entry is illegal at my mountain. Mormon country.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

ok im going to give these flows a try, but now i need some advice on to get a to strap or no toe strap?


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

I used the hybrid strap version nx2-se all last year. my only complaint was that sometimes I would have to re-tweak front straps, but great control very close to traditional. 
this year I bought a pair of nx2-at's to try the full flow experience, just wanted to try open toe and see if I like it better
(new board, new binding 

won't know for a few months which I like better


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Love my K2 Cinch CTX.
On steeps you just strap in facing uphill, no big deal. Can't beat those few seconds of advantage on a pow day ;-)


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> Well you had ample warning...*cackle*


I bought my bindings before I discovered the Shangri La that is SBF :bowdown:

But I am happy with them nonetheless.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

czoid74 said:


> ok im going to give these flows a try, but now i need some advice on to get a to strap or no toe strap?


I've had both and I truly like the different more conventional feel of the Toe cap. 

there are many threads about this but FYI, switch caps R-L and L-R so the bottom is now the top on the opposite foot. Hope that made sense. Just trust me or goggle it. 

larrytbull, there was a design issue. Place a piece of duct tape on the underside of the strap then feed back into the ratchet. 
It will make you very happy. No more self tightening when you out of your bindings.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

slyder said:


> I've had both and I truly like the different more conventional feel of the Toe cap.
> 
> there are many threads about this but FYI, switch caps R-L and L-R so the bottom is now the top on the opposite foot. Hope that made sense. Just trust me or goggle it.
> 
> ...


I was kinda planning on calling flow in the next week or so to see if they can uprgade my toe cap to the new sweet 2015 version


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

larrytbull said:


> I was kinda planning on calling flow in the next week or so to see if they can uprgade my toe cap to the new sweet 2015 version


Nice call I didn't notice the redesign for this year. I will stop at my buddies shop and have him order some for me !!! 2:


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

slyder said:


> Nice call I didn't notice the redesign for this year. I will stop at my buddies shop and have him order some for me !!! 2:


I called Flow, to see if i can upgrade, they told me parts are at about 1 month backlog right now, but there will be an option to purchase an upgrade cost (approximate, they did not have real #'s yet) $25 for the pair

I have set a reminder in my calendar to call them in about a month
:computer3::computer3:


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

slyder said:


> Nice call I didn't notice the redesign for this year. I will stop at my buddies shop and have him order some for me !!! 2:


I called Flow, to see if i can upgrade, they told me parts are at about 1 month backlog right now, but there will be an option to purchase an upgrade cost (approximate, they did not have real #'s yet) $25 for the pair

I have set a reminder in my calendar to call them in about a month
:computer3::computer3:

my largest complaint about toe cap, was that after a good faceplant the locks would unlock. This is common on most of the bindings i have seen, the lock opens to the rear instead of the other way around (design flaw) but common on industry
the new toe caps, have a flap that holds in strap to keep that from happening


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

so did 2014 model have this issue?


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

last winters model, 2013-2014:signlol:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

tonicusa said:


> Rear Entry is illegal at my mountain. Mormon country.


2:2:2: I'm glad I'm not the only one who got a good giggle.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

czoid74 said:


> last winters model, 2013-2014:signlol:


so this is a picture of what I am talking about, this design is common amongst many bindings
See red circle 
That is clip I am talking about, it is a non ladder latch










see the new design 
toe cap is less webby, and where I circle with red, there is a loop that holds the strap. Small change, but I think it is worth 25 to upgrade.
still cheaper to find a 2014 model and pay upgrade rather than buy a 2015 model
I got my 2014 nx2-at for approx. 150 a month ago at the time , the nx2-se could be had for close to same price.

even with the older toe cap, the flow ns2 was far superior to the gnu, or k2 offerings


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Toe cap looks a lot like the Flux style which I loved when I rode me kids board


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

larrytbull said:


>


a little off topic, but what in the fuck is going on in that picture?!? :shrug:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ekb18c said:


> 2:2:2: I'm glad I'm not the only one who got a good giggle.


yea that was a great post, late apologies for the recognition.

LOLFEST


----------



## Casper (May 22, 2011)

slyder said:


> I've had both and I truly like the different more conventional feel of the Toe cap.
> 
> there are many threads about this but FYI, switch caps R-L and L-R so the bottom is now the top on the opposite foot. Hope that made sense. Just trust me or goggle it.
> 
> ...


They had several design issues over the past few seasons.

Since they put out a poorly designed product with issues and they are very costly bindings.... it would be nice if Flow stepped up and made it right everyone who previously purchased their crap.


----------

